# Can't change Output (Scaled) Resolution



## FSMedia (Dec 30, 2020)

With the latest update I don't seem to be able to change the scaled resolution to higher that 1280x720. Basically, I don't want to scale, so I'd like to be able to make the base and scaled resolution the same. I believe you used to be able to do that in the previous release.


----------



## harryngcy (Jan 3, 2021)

me too.. i changed my based (canvas) resolution to 1080x1920 and I want to change the output (scaled) resolution to 1080x1920 as well but  can't change the output (scaled) resolution.  There is only a drop down and can't just type in the number like the based resolution.


----------



## JoseFuego (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the same issue on Mac running 26.1.2 version


----------



## Harold (Jan 13, 2021)

Don't use facebook as your streaming service.


----------



## JoseFuego (Jan 13, 2021)

I made a new scene and it solved


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 13, 2021)

FSMedia said:


> With the latest update I don't seem to be able to change the scaled resolution to higher that 1280x720. Basically, I don't want to scale, so I'd like to be able to make the base and scaled resolution the same. I believe you used to be able to do that in the previous release.


As @Harold mentions, Facebook limits streaming (except Level up program users) to 720p. So if using simple wizard driven settings, OBS is helping you out for Facebook
But, I stream HoW to FB, and my base canvas and output is 1080p (as I record locally in 1080p), then I re-scale my output to 720p for livestreaming to FB... but yea, took me a little while of learning OBS before I settled on this setup


----------



## max86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> As @Harold mentions, Facebook limits streaming (except Level up program users) to 720p. So if using simple wizard driven settings, OBS is helping you out for Facebook
> But, I stream HoW to FB, and my base canvas and output is 1080p (as I record locally in 1080p), then I re-scale my output to 720p for livestreaming to FB... but yea, took me a little while of learning OBS before I settled on this setup


How did you change the output to 1080p? I am trying to do the same thing you did, but if I select facebook as the stream destination obs changes and locks the output (scaled) resolution to 720p even though I have rescale output checked and set to 720p in output - streaming.


----------



## max86 (Jan 24, 2021)

This looks like the fix.





						OBS Won't Let Me Change "Output (Scaled) Resolution" to 1920,1080
					

It just doesn't give me any option at at all. Even though my base canvas is 3440x1440. I would like to also change the FPS Values to 60, but I can't. Anyone know a solution?




					obsproject.com


----------



## FSMedia (Mar 2, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> As @Harold mentions, Facebook limits streaming (except Level up program users) to 720p. So if using simple wizard driven settings, OBS is helping you out for Facebook
> But, I stream HoW to FB, and my base canvas and output is 1080p (as I record locally in 1080p), then I re-scale my output to 720p for livestreaming to FB... but yea, took me a little while of learning OBS before I settled on this setup



Thanks for explaining. I had tried out OBS for Facebook live a few months back and didn't realize that had locked the scaled resolution. Problem solved!


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Mar 4, 2021)

On the OBS stream settings tab, is an option to ignore stream platform settings, which I know EXACTLY what FB requires, so I do ignore the settings, which allows output (and local recording) of 1080p. Then I re-scale stream output to 720p, with correct settings for FB


----------

